# McGrady:"we don't have that chemistry"



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> "We don't quite have it," McGrady said. "Everybody's not on the same page. We don't have that chemistry.
> 
> "Will we have it in time? I don't know.
> 
> ...





> "Intensity, discipline, concentration would be the three major reasons," Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said. "Let's not kid ourselves. Our starters each game are getting their heads handed to them.
> 
> "We're not very good right now."
> 
> ...





> "It's a stabilizing ligament in his elbow, keeping the bottom of the elbow from going in and out. We just thought it would be the best thing to hold him out of the game. He'll practice, do everything in practice except contact. He'll go through all the drills, shoot, lift and run. We're just going to avoid contact and let the thing heal.
> 
> "Hopefully, he can play Tuesday. We'll see how it goes."


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2872147


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, this is bad news for the Rockets. They might have a pretty slow start especially since they haven't gotten used to eachother yet even after preseason ball.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Damn, this is bad news for the Rockets. They might have a pretty slow start especially since they haven't gotten used to eachother yet even after preseason ball.


Its an entirely new team. A preseason aint enough time


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm glad that at least Taylor and Weatherspoon (!) stepped up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Its an entirely new team. A preseason aint enough time


It's really the core players that matter, but unfortunately it's the core players that aren't too familiar with one another. I think JJ, with his experience playing for so many different teams, really has to become a leader on the court.

Luckily for the Magic they have an instant backcourt that has played with each other for the past 5 yrs...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Don't worry too much about Tmac's shooting. He starts off every season slowly.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

theyll get off to a slow start but after a while its gonna be kobe-shaq all over again


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zero2hero00</b>!
> theyll get off to a slow start but after a while its gonna be kobe-shaq all over again



haha ok there bud not even close.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> haha ok there bud not even close.


You won't be laughing when we destory the Raptors on your opening night....


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. This team is solid, and even if the Rockets struggle to begin with, there's all season to shine with Tmac and Yao.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Don't worry too much about Tmac's shooting. He starts off every season slowly.


How? Like last season? Dont kid yourself, u watch more Magic basketball than I do. U know how Doc Rivers tried to an some discipline basketball plays for T-mac but lol at asking for retirement. Then he went back to the "I am going to get my transition 3 point shot!"

lol, Houston are a loser!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> How? Like last season? Dont kid yourself, u watch more Magic basketball than I do. U know how Doc Rivers tried to an some discipline basketball plays for T-mac but lol at asking for retirement. Then he went back to the "I am going to get my transition 3 point shot!"
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

First game of the season against the Pistons you guys had eight total assists.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when we destory the Raptors on your opening night....


Your crystal ball is busted. :laugh:


----------



## keepitfree (Nov 5, 2004)

That was the big problem in giving up Steve. Like or hate steve, he and Yao had good chemistry.


I think this will make things a lot clearer for Tmac. If he can't get along with Yao, put his Ego Behind and trusth his teammates ( JJ and JH both deserve their touches) he will truly be a cancer. If he spreads the ball around, scores when he has to and most importantly creates easier shots for his teammates and takes pressure off of yao, he will be a true superstar.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> :laugh:


It's sad when a Bobcat fan laughs at us

Especially when he is so pathetic, he had to jump on the Laker bandwagon


----------

